# Some pics and stories of some of our recent fishing trips from Wake Island



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

The frist one is my favorit, I pulled in a 63# Wahoo on a hand line that was a great fight. Wish I would have had the video camera rolling though.










The trip the day prior we had some battles with the sharks. Came home with 2 Wahoo, 1 Cuda, 1 small YFTand 1 22#tuna head wish we would have got the whole fish.



















Thsi is one of our Doctor having it out with a YFT. The YFT spit blood all over him.:doh










Doc with the shark that didn't get the YFT, he got the Louisville Slugger.










Here's a couple of the deep dropping.



















You gotta get a load of this rig we made for deep water fishing.:clap










Of course nothing would be right with out a celebration and enjoying the catch. here is where I said I would never eat raw fish then I got :letsdrink and gave it a try. Man that Shashimi is addictive. Best YFT recipe slice it thin in small and dip in Wasabee and soy sauce.





































When we get a little board we start on the Jokes.










They boxed someones truck in with plastic pontoons and stuck his outdoor furniture across the street on the bunker.










Life is good on the Island but looking forward to getting home for mid tour.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Nice report, I've been to Wake, we used to fly our C-130s from Okinawa to there during typhoons. I had a blast there snorkeling and fishing (caught my 1st YFT there been addicted since). I would love to go back for a spell. Thanks for report it really sparked some old memories.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kevin Good job on the hand line. What was the fight like on hand line. I can say I have never caught one that way. That electric reel is just to much. What is the biggest fish it can hold. And again thanks for your and others, service there. Gene


----------

